# Nostalgia Critic Musical Review



## hopeandjoy (Nov 30, 2011)

Of Moulin Rouge.

By far one of the funniest things he has ever done.


----------



## Aethelstan (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey, so people here do watch him besides me! And yeah, it's pretty funny. Brentalfloss was brilliant. My favorite crossover he's ever done.


----------



## Coroxn (Dec 1, 2011)

Hilarious. Well worth the extra day it took to come out.


----------

